# *** CALLING ALL WEST MIDLANDERS ***



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am the new rep for the West MIdlands and I wanted to take the opportunity to get to know all the people in my region so I know who to invite to all the West Mids events. If that's you, please get in touch!

I look forward to hearing from you all! Please take the time to add me on face book too!

Regards

Olivea Allegrini Jones


----------



## Travii (Nov 20, 2012)

Im Travis from Birmingham. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Travis!!! Nice to meet you too. I will be putting an email together soon and will let you know the meet place...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm a bit far away


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Guys, I just wanted to send you over a quick reminder about our first event/meet for 2013. For those of you who have send me your RSVP's please ignore.

For those of you That haven't, I will be booking the venue this week and need numbers so I need to get your confirmation back ASAP this week. Please can you send me across your full name, email address, mobile numbers and details of your car, ie Mk 1 or Mk2, colour and reg.

Can everyone please send me their car details over for my records.

Mk1 or Mk2
Colour
Reg

Thanks and if you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.

For all of you that have Facebook, I have also set up a west Mids TTOC page so please request to join to keep updated with all event and its a place we can add pics and network.

Kind Regards

Olivea Allegrini-Jones
TTOC Regional Rep - West Midlands
07964865556


----------

